# Unified Carrier Registration



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I got a Unified Carrier Registration application from NYS DOT today. I've had a Commercial Vehicle for 20 years and a USDOT Number about 8 years. I have never seen this form before. What's this all about? What does my $76.00 get me?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> What does my $76.00 get me?


t:
$76 might be just the beginning..... 

According to New York's DOT :

"If you operated in*previous years, back to 2007, and did not register in the UCR for those registration years, you must pay the prior year fees to avoid possible enforcement action."

https://www.dot.ny.gov/divisions/operating/osss/truck/unified-carrier-reg


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that. If I was supposed to do this, why wasn't I told before? This is like when I got my USDOT Number. I didn't have one and NYDOT pulled me over and told me. I got one and put it on my truck. Then they pulled me over for not having my name on the door. Now, years later they tell me I need additional registration? Why doesn't this happen when one buys a commercial vehicle? Why is this on top of my regular registration?


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

How the UCR was explained to me is that it replaces the multiple state plates that you used to see on interstate trucks. I would guess it would not be required if you only operated in your home state but then you probably wouldn't have a USDOT number.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

i need to check on this, i had no idea,


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

Scokat, is that site a scam? UCR fees are the same between states ie. WA, CA, MT all have the same cost. The 2014 fee for 0-2 fleet size in WA is $76. Here is the WA site:

http://www.utc.wa.gov/regulatedIndu...arriers/Pages/unifiedCarrierRegistration.aspx


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

borada bee doc said:


> Scokat, is that site a scam? UCR fees are the same between states ie. WA, CA, MT all have the same cost. The 2014 fee for 0-2 fleet size in WA is $76. Here is the WA site:
> 
> http://www.utc.wa.gov/regulatedIndu...arriers/Pages/unifiedCarrierRegistration.aspx



could have been, i didnt check it out completely, i deleted the site.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

borada bee doc said:


> How the UCR was explained to me is that it replaces the multiple state plates that you used to see on interstate trucks.


Multiple State Plates on an F-450?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

They told me I needed one also ,no real explanation as to why or what it is for just that any commercial vehicle going across state lines needs one. It seems like its just another way to nickel and dime you.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

it is a good thing that our friends in Washington have hired staff and created forms and fees for us so we can pay to get fined for not complying with stuff we do not know about. this is not a statement of political opinion which might violate forum rules. it is a statement of fact.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Until I check the return address I thought it might be a scam. It looks official. Just seems like some sort of explanation other than if you don't it's gonna cost you more is warranted.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

borada bee doc said:


> How the UCR was explained to me is that it replaces the multiple state plates that you used to see on interstate trucks. I would guess it would not be required if you only operated in your home state but then you probably wouldn't have a USDOT number.


Just so that you don't go and get yourself a big fat ticket;
UCR has nothing to do with licensing or plates or apportionment.
UCR is a program that promotes safety and enforcement of safety for trucks engaged in commerce.
Paying your annual fee beats the $3000.00 fine that I have been told about.
I carry a copy of my UCR recipt in my trucks along with a bunch of other documentation.
It would be nice if they would give us a better idea of what they are doing with our money
Oh, by the way: some states do not have a UCR office. If you live in such a state (like Oregon) then you must pick another state to send your money and application to.
I send mine to Montana.
Isn''t that just peachy??!!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

borada bee doc said:


> How the UCR was explained to me is that it replaces the multiple state plates that you used to see on interstate trucks. I would guess it would not be required if you only operated in your home state but then you probably wouldn't have a USDOT number.


I hate these kind of threads, it makes me read stuff that is only going to get me in trouble one way or another. from the site referenced above.

New regulations require you to display a USDOT number whether you operate wholly within New York (intrastate), or across state lines (interstate). Remember, even if you operate more than one vehicle, you only need one USDOT number. The number is used to identify your business, and is required to be on each commercial motor vehicle operated.

and the kicker for me and probably all other beeks that use a trailer in N.Y. is that we are all illegal

If you operate a truck for business purposes with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) or a truck and trailer with a gross combination vehicle weight rating (GCWR) of 10,001 lbs. or more, you need a USDOT number.

now once you get the dot # you get into all the other stuff sqkcrk is dealing with I would guess, and I haven't left NY yet.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> and the kicker for me and probably all other beeks that use a trailer in N.Y. is that we are all illegal
> 
> If you operate a truck for business purposes with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) or a truck and trailer with a gross combination vehicle weight rating (GCWR) of 10,001 lbs. or more, you need a USDOT number.
> 
> now once you get the dot # you get into all the other stuff sqkcrk is dealing with I would guess, and I haven't left NY yet.


Are you sure about that? That would mean a pickup truck hauling a mobile home would need a USDOT, wouldn't it?

How are we illegal, as you say? You make me think that you think our trailers need USDOT numbers on them. I've never heard that they do. Lots of things I haven't heard of though.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, am I a Motor Carrier or a Motor Private Carrier? I am not a Broker, Leasing Company, or Freight Forwarder. I guess I am a Motor Private Carrier since I provide "interstate transportation of property in order to support [my] primary line of business."

Where do I find my last MCS-150 form? What is that?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

All great questions. Mike you havent left NY cause you love paying taxes here and the snow fall you have in the winter. 

Is the 76.00 fee all dependent upon how many trucks and trailers you own? If memory serves well $76.00 is only for 1-2 trucks and trailers. Unfortunately our federal DOT lumps in over sized pickups in with those real trucks Roland mentioned in another thread. It would make more sense that anything over 26K would require DOT numbers, UCR registration, along with IFTA and HUT stuff as well as CDLs. Mark I think you fall into the category of Motor Carrier and being you travel across state lines interstate. Don't ya love regulations?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Virtually all of Mark's issues are covered in this FAQ section:
http://www.ucr.in.gov/MCS/UCRFAQ.pdf

For example, on the _trailer _issue, from page 16:


> Beginning in UCR registration year 2010, the definition of a commercial motor vehicle does not include towed vehicles such as a towable forklift or a trailer.
> 
> For UCR registration years 2008 and 2009 the definition of a commercial motor vehicle includes a towed vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating or gross vehicle weight of at least 10,001 pounds.
> 
> http://www.ucr.in.gov/MCS/UCRFAQ.pdf



Others sections of the FAQ make it clear that vehicles with Ag plates are not exempt from UCR rules.


There are some states that are not UCR participants. More on that at the UCR homepage here: http://www.ucr.in.gov/

One of the non-participants is Oregon. That may be why _Harry Vanderpool_ sent his money to MT.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A. They appear to only be interested in Motor Vehicles, not trailers.
B. By definition, found on the back of the letter which came w/ the application, since I only haul my own property for the benefit of my own business it appears as though I qualify for Motor Private Carrier status.

You don't have an IFTA sticker, do you BMAC? Does your truck and trailer combo run over 26,000 lbs? Probably does.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

No I dont have an IFTA sticker. shhhh. Actually Rich W made me aware of this new requirement. I thought it was only for over 33K but he stated he got hammered for not having IFTA and so he went from Ag to apportioned tags on his Kodiak 5500 and got an IFTA sticker. I do have ag tags. Not convinced it did me any good at all except I didnt pay sales tax on the truck. I suppose I will get my IFTA sticker before I hit the highways for Ga. I recon I will put my name and DOT number on side of my new truck as well. To answer your question, yes. New truck and old trailer combo is 31,500 lbs. Dodge claims max combo of truck is 38K. My understanding is IFTA is more or less a government paperwork drill. Atleast NYS says cause we are agriculture we are HUT exempt. Woohoo. THey give us a break on something.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

IFTA is about fuel taxes. You will be filing quarterly reports of mileages operated and gallons of fuel purchased in each state. They are very diligent about audits if the reports are not filed. I spent 40 years managing trucking companies and can say that trucking companies run more on paperwork than diesel fuel and emit much more various taxes than exhaust. Every taxing authority loves it because trucks don't vote. LOL. Mark, you have only scratched the surface of your regulatory burden.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Are you sure about that? That would mean a pickup truck hauling a mobile home would need a USDOT, wouldn't it?
> 
> How are we illegal, as you say? You make me think that you think our trailers need USDOT numbers on them. I've never heard that they do. Lots of things I haven't heard of though.


If you operate a truck for business purposes with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) or a truck and trailer with a gross combination vehicle weight rating (GCWR) of 10,001 lbs. or more, you need a USDOT number.


pulling a mobile home if not for commercial purposes is not a problem. its not commercial. it says if you operate a truck for buisness and the truck and trailer is 10,001 or more you need a usdot number. one dot # per co. is good in the quote above. my trailer has a gvwr of 9,999 add that to my truck even if it was a 150 and I'm well of 10,001 so I need a usdot #. I looked at the exceptions and found none that fit me. and if you go read the entire thing, it says its an exact copy of the federal regs, which mean to me that if most states have copied the entire thing that it probably applies to all states. One of our beeks works for the ny dot, next time I see her I'll ask her. Actually thinking back to what my brother was telling me a couple of years ago, in Mass. the police started pulling over all the lawn mower people that were pulling trailers and gave them tickets, I'll have to see if he remembers what the tickets were for.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Virtually all of Mark's issues are covered in this FAQ section:
> http://www.ucr.in.gov/MCS/UCRFAQ.pdf
> 
> For example, on the _trailer _issue, from page 16:
> ...


thats true for mark going interstate, but the part I copied was for intrastate and N.Y. regulations and that can be regulated by the state from your site above.

D. Intrastate Operations
1. Does § 14504a prohibit States from regulating motor carriers that operate only in intrastate
transportation?
No, § 14504a does not affect a State’s regulation of intrastate only carriers that do not handle
interstate freight or provide interstate transportation :scratch:

thats why these are so much fun, when I first moved to N.Y. I sent an email to the DOT to find out what I had to do in a specific circumstance. They called me and were explaining it to me, I couldn't understand the dialect, so said please email me the answer, they said they weren't allowed to put anything in writing.

and to BMAC, I'm still working on my wife to move back where I came from, I can save enough to have a summer place up here and still keep my bees. but I'm sure these laws are just a complicated there, I just seem to have more faith when the give me an answere there. 



http://www.ucr.in.gov/MCS/UCRFAQ.pdf


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

from the above document for Mark

10. A carrier operated during 2009 as an interstate motor carrier but did not pay UCR for the
year. Now the carrier has filed an application form for 2010.
• Can the state refuse to process the 2010 application until the 2009 obligation has been
paid in full?
Yes. The UCR Board by its own motion encourages States to require the justification of
non-payment of 2009 fees before the carrier is allowed to pay the 2010 fees.

I'm going with the 2010 reg where the feds pulled the trailer, so I was only illegal in 2008 and 2009 and to the best of my recollection, I didn't use my trailer those years.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> I couldn't understand the dialect,


Where r u from that u couldn't understand "NYees"?


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

They were probably hazmat violations for hauling fuel.





wildbranch2007 said:


> If you operate a truck for business purposes with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) or a truck and trailer with a gross combination vehicle weight rating (GCWR) of 10,001 lbs. or more, you need a USDOT number.
> 
> 
> pulling a mobile home if not for commercial purposes is not a problem. its not commercial. it says if you operate a truck for buisness and the truck and trailer is 10,001 or more you need a usdot number. one dot # per co. is good in the quote above. my trailer has a gvwr of 9,999 add that to my truck even if it was a 150 and I'm well of 10,001 so I need a usdot #. I looked at the exceptions and found none that fit me. and if you go read the entire thing, it says its an exact copy of the federal regs, which mean to me that if most states have copied the entire thing that it probably applies to all states. One of our beeks works for the ny dot, next time I see her I'll ask her. Actually thinking back to what my brother was telling me a couple of years ago, in Mass. the police started pulling over all the lawn mower people that were pulling trailers and gave them tickets, I'll have to see if he remembers what the tickets were for.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

my brother once got a mass. ticket for a slight out of adjustment air brake one wheel, it was close. at the time it was the middle of a blizzard and he was plowing snow as a state contractor.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"The UCR Plan and Agreement are part of a Federally-mandated, State-administered program that went into effect September 10, 2007."

"If you've operated in previous years and did not register in the UCR for these registration years, you must pay the prior years' fees to avoid possible enforcement action."

Does that mean I owe $76.00 for every year since 2007? Or since I got my USDOT Number, if I got my USDOT number after 2007? Which I think I did, but don't remember, nor do I know where that information is.

If I send them 7 years payments, will someone figure out whether I overpaid or not? ROFLMAO DUH


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Mark,

I'm here to help. Just send me all the payments and i'll eventually let you know if you overpaid. :banana:


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I gave up and sent an email to the ny dot, gave them marks name and phone # so they can clarify what he needs to do

actually sent them an email and asked about the 10,001 lbs that they say includes the trailer and the federal q & a that says it doesn't include the trailer now.
from the back of my registation renewal form for my 9,999 lb trailer.
If this vehicle has a gross weight of over 10,000lbs and is used either in a commercial enterprise of haz met, I declare knowledge of federal and state motor carrier safety regs. and you have to sign. I didn't give them my phone # only an email address, lets see if they put it in writting.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

None of us who are totally honest people can sign our registration cards. Who knows everything there is to know? Not the DOT Agents.


----------

